# CONFIRMED! Mega Man 9 - Heading to WiiWare!



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

Source

*Robot Masters*
Magma Man
Galaxy Man
Jewel Man
Concrete Man
Hornet Man
Plug Man
Tornado Man
Splash Woman







Image from GoNintendo.

So damn fucking happy, though I'd prefer this on DS.

EDIT: Forgot to add the Gonintendo have seen the NP issue and confirmed it also.
EDIT 2: More details...awesome stuff:
- Dr. Wily returns
- Story: Dr. Wily blames Dr. Light for robot master attacks
- various level hazards: lava, gravity-defying magnetic platforms, Mega Man clones
- attacks gained from Robot Masters: Galaxy Man’s Black Hole Bombs
- development handled by Inti Creates (Mega Man Zero, ZX, Battle Chip Challenge)
- controls: Wiimote NES style, just as you would expect it to be
- Rush returns
- 8-bit style was chosen to ‘please fans’
- 8-bit music
- 8-bit cut-scenes
- difficultly on-par with NES games
- return of classic enemies, as well as new ones
- Will Protoman be playable? “you’ll have to wait and see.”
- hopes in surpassing the quality of Mega Man 2


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 26, 2008)

WiiWare?

That makes me a saaad panda.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

Just realised...Splash Woman!

FLANGE SQUIRT AHOY!


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2008)

WiiWare! Hell yeah!

Thank you Nintendo and Capcom


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

I came.. 


but.. that's an image of the game!?


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I wont be playing this. If it was on the DS, I would, but I don't touch my Wii


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I came..
> 
> 
> but.. that's an image of the game!?


Sure is, Capcom are going for the NES look.


----------



## noONE (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm just glad they release a proper Mega Man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




could be nice playing Mega Man at the TV set instead of DS.. though it would be nice beeing able to carry it around.. 
both consoles have their +/-


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weird.. that will sure drive a lot of new gamers away from it.. don't sound like a good decision to me..


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the new gamers would be owned by the game if its anything like the original series.  And those that won't I'm sure that they won't mind as the NES games have done well on VC.

Its purely for us old schoolers who remember Mega Man games where you actually played Mega Man.


----------



## Jax (Jun 26, 2008)

Women?!

In my Mega Mans?!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still.. doesn't make sense, coming back to 8bit!? WTF? I love the idea of having it 2D, but I like my games with more than 16 colors! It's 2008 for Christ sake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was expecting at least some SNES like graphics.. Still think that this screenshot is not from the game.. I'll wait for more scans..


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 26, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> I'm just glad they release a proper Mega Man


Don't say that when there aren't even any screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep in mind that even Megaman Powered Up and Maverick Hunter X on the PSP were like 250MBs big, and they barely meet my expectations for a new "proper" Mega Man  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bet they're just using WiiWare as an excuse for not making MM9 a full-blown game...it's one thing if they publish a remake of an old game (I'm talking about Bionic Commando of course) on XBox Live Arcade, which kicks WiiWare's ass HARD, but a brand new Mega Man game on WiiWare? Come on, it deserved better than that...
Thanks to WiiWare, the game WILL have some limitations, there's no way around it...Oh, and I can't wait to see what innovative use will be made of the Wiimote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's hope for the best, though...maybe they're using 2D sprite graphics, but I somehow doubt that


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Don't say that when there aren't even any screens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a screen.

Also it will be a full game seeing that there are 8 bosses in it.  As for the "limitations", people seem to miss the point to what this game is meant to be, its an old school Mega Man.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 26, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Vater Unser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, so it's supposed to have NES graphics?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Give me a break...as much as I love retro games, that's just unbelievably cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please shoot me if that screen up there is *confirmed* to be from Mega Man 9...


----------



## pasc (Jun 26, 2008)

anyway, I already thought, 9 would be better of on the big screen anyways, since it belonged there since 1 ^^.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> anyway, I already thought, 9 would be better of on the big screen anyways, since it belonged there since 1 ^^.


Very true indeed.

If Nintendo did the same with Mario people would accept it more I reckon.


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

I think the decision to go 8 bit is a good decision. Mega Man will always be 8 bit in my memory


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep.. the NES graphics are confirmed.. found some (bad) scans:










source: http://blue-bomber.jvmwriter.org

and a transcript of the article: http://wii.kombo.com/article.php?artid=12136



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The new game is being developed by Inti Creates, who have a wealth of experience in the Mega Man franchise with their creation of the Mega Man Zero and ZX titles, plus MegaMan Battle Chip Challenge. In addition, to celebrate Mega Man's 20th anniversary, Mega Man ZX Advent featured a mini game of three levels made in the NES Mega Man style.
> 
> For controlling the Blue Bomber, players will be able to hold the Wii Remote sideways in NES-style, with the control pad moving Mega Man and the two buttons set to Jump and Fire. Doesn't look like there will be any flashy shaking going on here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Cocky!

When this game comes out, I'll get a new Wii, I do miss playing some of the games but I will kill to play a new old school Mega Man.

If anyone could get us some larger scans of the screens that would be great.

EDIT More details:
- Dr. Wily returns
- Story: Dr. Wily blames Dr. Light for robot master attacks
- various level hazards: lava, gravity-defying magnetic platforms, Mega Man clones
- attacks gained from Robot Masters: Galaxy Man’s Black Hole Bombs
- development handled by Inti Creates (Mega Man Zero, ZX, Battle Chip Challenge)
- controls: Wiimote NES style, just as you would expect it to be
- Rush returns
- 8-bit style was chosen to ‘please fans’
- 8-bit music
- 8-bit cut-scenes
- difficultly on-par with NES games
- return of classic enemies, as well as new ones
- Will Protoman be playable? “you’ll have to wait and see.”
- hopes in surpassing the quality of Mega Man 2

8 bit fucking music!!!

*Does sex wee*


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 26, 2008)

this is great news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  though it would be complete awesomeness to have it on the DS as well.


----------



## gambit420 (Jun 26, 2008)

HURRRRRRAY!!!!!!!!!

Now give, us the rest of the megaman titles for vc!!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 26, 2008)

The old school look is perfect, many consider Mega Man 2 one of the best of any Mega Man game. The farther the series went up in features (4, 5, 6, ect...) the more people disliked them. Now they're going back to the style/feeling of 2. It's a perfect dream match for Mega Man fans!


----------



## cris92x (Jun 26, 2008)

Now I'm waiting for Super Mario Bros 4 in nes graphics for wiiware


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

Well.. I hope that they use a NES style, but using some features that the NES couldn't do.. more sprites on the screen, no sprite flickering, better colors, saving support, wide screen support.. etc.. hope they don't make just a NES game and run it on the Wii emulator


----------



## SpiritBoy (Jun 26, 2008)

I got an orgasm after hearing it's in 8 bit.
I got a second one after hearing it'll have 8 bit music.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 26, 2008)

all its missing is the psp level editior and it would be megaman perfection.


----------



## MR_COW (Jun 26, 2008)

This is sick. I doubt it will be the end of it either. Capcom is infamous for writing an engine and releasing 50 games on it.


----------



## XeonZ (Jun 26, 2008)

HOOOOOOLD UP!

Apparently Nintendo Power doesn't have the full story on Megaman 9!  What could this mean? Who knows!

http://gonintendo.com/?p=47645


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 26, 2008)

"NES look"
Bullshit!! I was hoping for a Modern look to refresh the series.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 26, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> "NES look"
> Bullshit!! I was hoping for a Modern look to refresh the series.


They did that with Mega Man 8 and it's mostly ridiculed from what I see. The NES games are the best. So there will never be a complain from me.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 26, 2008)

Yay! I can pwn enemies with my auto-charging laser... 

wait...will there be an option for auto-charge? 

I'm OK with the NES look. It would be better if they do the X6 look.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

XeonZ said:
			
		

> HOOOOOOLD UP!
> 
> Apparently Nintendo Power doesn't have the full story on Megaman 9!  What could this mean? Who knows!
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/?p=47645



Probably just something about the game story and characters..


----------



## XeonZ (Jun 26, 2008)

Eh, I don't know.  If that were the case I don't see why Capcom would say anything.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 26, 2008)

HOLY SHI- I want it !!!!!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 26, 2008)

i was hoping for a new looking one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well.. an option to play the game 8-bit style would be nice


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome, aaaaawesome stuff. This could be the one thing that will motivate me to buy a wireless router and pick up my wiimote again!

edit: imho, i think they should have done the sprites revamped with the snes colours + shading.


----------



## MillionsKnives (Jun 27, 2008)

Should have been modeled after the SNES style games, like Mega Man X, X2 and X3, but I'll take it nonetheless.

I am an old school gamer and I love the NES Mega Man games to death, especially 2, but I always enjoyed playing the Mega Man X games more (Only the SNES ones of course).

If it is really as challenging as Mega Man 2 though, I'll definitely be looking forward to that


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 27, 2008)

After six Mega Man games on the NES, which were all basically the same, I never had the desire to play a seventh one. _Never._

In fact, I think that Castlevania beat'em up for the Wii that was just revealed is less disappointing than this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I, for one, am not going to spend a single penny on what could as well be some bootleg Mega Man romhack cartridge from HongKong


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jun 27, 2008)

Source from NeoGaf?  Oh please, NeoGaf stole their news from MMN and didn't even credit them (hell NeoGaf won't even post scans)

http://blue-bomber.jvmwriter.org/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 27, 2008)

Maverick-jin8 said:
			
		

> Source from NeoGaf?  Oh please, NeoGaf stole their news from MMN and didn't even credit them (hell NeoGaf won't even post scans)
> 
> http://blue-bomber.jvmwriter.org/index.php?title=Main_Page


Thanks, finally a *proper* source with better screens...
I'm still not hyped, though


----------



## raulpica (Jun 27, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! 

And it's even from Inticreates, the ones that did the Zero series and the first three X episodes. Great...

Can't really wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to buy it. 

We have to support Capcom for taking a such risky idea (8-bit graphics in this age of uber-graphiczorz) and let them know that it's time for Megaman X9, too


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 27, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> We have to support Capcom for taking a such risky idea (8-bit graphics in this age of uber-graphiczorz)


*RISKY???*




Trust me, the game will sell better than it deserves.
Let me tell you what's risky: developing innovative high-quality games with a high budget, contemporary graphics and an appropriate size...
On the other hand, developing a game with 8bit graphics, an 8bit soundtrack, virtually no storyline or cut-scenes (probably), only 8 levels and the exact same gameplay and features as six of its predecessors is probably the least risky thing Capcom could have ever done, _especially_ when the game in question is called "Mega Man 9" and it's released on the Wii, the console on which even the utmost crap, such as "Hannah Montana Spotlight World Tour", becomes a bestseller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you really think all those shovelware games on the Wii have crappy graphics because it's _risky_? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The developers of Bionic Commando Rearmed took a huge risk when they decided to remake an old classic that's practically _unknown_ to the gaming audience, polish the gameplay, add next-gen 3D graphics, a remixed soundtrack and a full-blown online multiplayer mode, and offer it for as little as 10 bucks...I fail to see what kind of risk was involved with Mega Man 9, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and guess what it means when Mega Man 9 is a success and Bionic Commando Rearmed is not...I'm sure Capcom still has plenty of 8bit and 16bit franchises they can revive the _cheap_ way, should this work out...now that's desirable!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 27, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's "risky" in the way that most young gamers will look at it and say "WTF? WHERE ARE MY 3D GRAPHICS!? I'M NOT BUYING THIS SHIT!" and so, the game might not sell well.. but, as you said.. if it doesn't sell.. the costs of making this game will be minimum, and CAPCOM will hardly lose anything with that.. 

I just hope that the gameplay is not at NES level, I believe a lot of people happy with this game doesn't remember how hard NES games were by today standards (well, just get Megaman 1 and 2 on a emulator and try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).. not that it was bad, by that time it was the best they could do and people were used to it.. but today we have a totally different thing going on.

And knowing CAPCOM, yep, if this sells well.. be prepared to see a lot of 8bit games coming to Wiiware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like I said in another post..  I hope it's a Wii game, with things that the NES was not capable of..  and not just a NES rom


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 27, 2008)

Id have preferd it look like Megaman 7 or 8 than 8-bit NES style.
Sure its a fan pleasing thing but its a bit of a step back and kinda confusing.
Though if they included two or three graphic options Id be more than fine.

Though either way Im most likely to buy it, but with those graphics it'll feel like a five dollar purchase if its worth it or not. Im hoping for added features akin to 7,8, and Megaman&Bass. Plus style options for those that want it to look and feel a bit more fresh.
Id pay ten bucks for that, even if the music wasn't CD quality. Well, Megaman&Bass had chiptunes with the better animated Megman 8 sprite so its not like it wouldnt work.

Just eh, I felt like we moved on from the SAME darn sprite :/
Though would be kinda funny if they just went back and hacked one of their own games xD
Though it wouldnt be "hacking" for them.

Eh, it'll be interesting atleast.
Though hopefully they won't make this one Wii exclusive then make a shiny over the top version on other consoles. Would be kinda annoying. That should be all in one package darn it >.<

Ya, would be interesting.

I do wish the GBA Megaman annaversy pack was released though. Was looking forward to getting all three of those annaversy packs at the time.


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jun 27, 2008)

For those wondering, Keiji Inafune is working on this game with some of the people from Inti Creates (They made the MegaMan Zero and ZX/ZXA games), so you know this is going to be a great game.

Additionally, if you have played ZX Advent and have unlocked the "Mega Man antique" mini game, you know exactly how Inti Creates handles NES games, which is perfectly (before they became their own company, some of their members worked on MegaMan X1-3)


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 27, 2008)

They should of done the game at least in Megaman 8 style.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 27, 2008)

leonheart_a said:
			
		

> They should of done the game at least in Megaman 8 style.


So glad they didn't, I hate that style and so do a lot of people.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 27, 2008)

the fact that the game is going to be released on WiiWare annoyed me


----------



## DarkCamui (Jun 27, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> the fact that the game is going to be released on WiiWare annoyed me



Me as well. When I first heard about Megaman 9 a few days ago I were hoping for it to come to PS3 or Xbox 360 with at least somewhat decent graphics, music and some nice cutscenes but hell now I can't even have it in my game collection since it's just digital...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 27, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> the fact that the game is going to be released on WiiWare annoyed me


Well that ain't for definite really is it?  Perhaps there is a super HD for all the complainers out there, there have been rumours.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 27, 2008)

what platform was this on?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 27, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> It's "risky" in the way that most young gamers will look at it and say "WTF? WHERE ARE MY 3D GRAPHICS!? I'M NOT BUYING THIS SHIT!" and so, the game might not sell well.. but, as you said.. if it doesn't sell.. the costs of making this game will be minimum, and CAPCOM will hardly lose anything with that..


Exactly what I was thinking about the fact it's risky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, a game still costs, even with 2D graphics


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow people actually hated megaman 8's style? :S
I loved it!


----------



## Doggy124 (Jun 27, 2008)

Is NES style is because Capcom want to go on "Classic" or they are lazy?

I prefer graphic like Megaman X5-6


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 27, 2008)

Megaman Powered Up-like graphics pl0x


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 27, 2008)

I've scanned in the article for you guys. Click the thumbnails for the full scan.


----------



## MillionsKnives (Jun 28, 2008)

A lot of people hate on Mega Man 8.  When that game came out and i was in like 6th grade or something, I played the hell out of it. I still play it every now and again on my Xbox copy of the Mega Man Anniversary Collection.

It's still one of my favorite PS1 games, and still holds a place high in my favorite Mega Man games.  At least it isn't as bad as many of the abominations that came after it.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm kinda mixed.  Mainly because of the story.  I highly doubt this is going to be the Megaman to End Megaman, but just another rehash of "Fight Wily, Wily Gets Away (or taken to jail to escape in six months)."  

Though, it would be eerily symbolic for Megaman 10 to be the one leading to X.


----------



## XeonZ (Jun 28, 2008)

Well the game was confirmed for a Xbox Live and Playstation Network release.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 28, 2008)

XeonZ said:
			
		

> Well the game was confirmed for a Xbox Live and Playstation Network release.



Yep, just saw it.. I want to see the fanboys saying that their console has the better graphics for this one


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just read the scans there.
It seems they really enjoyed working on this one.

I was kinda imagening how cool it would be to see new NES/SNES games since the VC shop was announced.
Now its theres a new NES game.

Though Id really like to see some newer graphics, maybe smoother animations in another title.

I dunno, Im gonna really like this one, but its gonna get stale the second time through.

Though I wonder what they'd do if they did Megaman X like this xD

Kinda wish it would be released already so I could see it.
Gonna be some good luaghs if someone hacks it and finds an NES rom xD
Heck, that would bypass Wiiware and


----------

